# Chicken recipe was too salty, need remedy, HELP!!



## ammerique (May 5, 2004)

Hi,

Last night I made a blackened chicken caesar salad.  The recipe for the blackened chicken called for a lot of salt (I think they substituted a T for a t) and it's unbelievably salty.  My dilemma is that I made a lot of chicken so that we could have it again tonight.  Does anyone know how to tone down the salt in cooked chicken?  I'm wondering if maybe I soak it in ranch dressing or something to that effect?  I don't really know what to do but I'm willing to try anything because we can't eat it the way it is!!!  Thanks a bunch...


----------



## ironchef (May 5, 2004)

you could try possibly using it for a soup. just don't season the soup until the end, and hopefully the liquid will absorb some of the salt from the chicken


----------



## scott123 (May 5, 2004)

Soup's a good idea.


----------

